# Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert​*
https://www.lokalo24.de/lokales/han...polizei-fischgrosshandel-anzeige-7449354.html

Lokalo24 meldet, dass bei einer Kontrolle eines Firmenfahrzeuges einer Fischgroßhandlung aus Nordrhein-Westfalen schwerwiegende Hygienemängel aufgedeckt wurden, sowie, dass lebende Fische auf Eis transportiert wurden.

Insbesondere wären Karauschen und Störe betroffen gewesen, die durch eine Tierärztin dann notgeschlachtet worden wären.

--------------------------------------------------​Abgesehen davon, dass es auch dann, wenn man weiss, dass Fische nicht leidensfähig sind, ein Unding ist, Fische so zu tranportieren, stellt sich mir hier ne andere Frage:
Die schreiben von "insbesondere Karauschen"....

Da angeblich die Ladung für Supermärkte bestimmt gewesen war, würde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand schon mal im Supermarkt irgendwo gesehen hat, dass Karauschen  angeboten worden sind - den meisten hat ja schon Karpfen zu viel Gräten...

Kann mir da keinen Reim drauf machen....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fares (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

ich würde mal MixMarkt tippen. 
die haben russische und andere osteuropäische Sachen im Programm. deshalb da auch die Störe oder was auch immer das war.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Das Bild in dem Artikel zeigt Karauschen oder Giebel. Ich glaube ja eher, dass es Giebel waren, die sind mittlerweile viel häufiger anzutreffen als echte Karauschen. Aber dass es sich lohnt Giebel/Karauschen als Speisefische durch die Republik zu karren - das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht...


----------



## sprogoe (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Thomas,
das kann doch keiner ernst nehmen.
Erst ist der Transporter eine Weile unterwegs bis er gestoppt wird, dann ruft man eine Tierärztin, die die Fische schlachtet???
Die wären doch nach ein paar Minuten schon tot gewesen und keiner hätte nachweisen können, daß sie lebend auf Eis gelegt wurden.
Was passiert denn mit den tausenden Tonnen Meeresfisch, die von den Fangschiffen mit Netzen an Bord geholt werden? Lebend werden sie in die Sortieranlagen gebracht und verrecken/ersticken bis zur Verarbeitung.
Übrigens, Karauschen habe ich schon im Angebot vom Mixmarkt (russische Supermärkte) gesehen. Da findet man unter Anderem auch Graskarpfen, Silber-, Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen, Stör, Wels und diverse Weißfischarten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Bild in dem Artikel zeigt Karauschen oder Giebel.


Da wissen wir ja nicht, ob nur Beispielbild oder reales "Tatort"bild..

ummpf - doch. Copyright Polizei, dann wohl Tatortbild..


----------



## Slick (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Jap, sind für einen russischen Laden.

Hier der in meiner Nähe bietet alle heimischen Süßwasserfische(Rotaugen,Brassen.....) an.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Hallo,

Giebel und Karauschen sind bei Mitbürgern mit osteuropäischen Wurzeln extrem beliebt. 

Dass Fische vorm Transport nicht getötet werden, ist in einigen Kulturkreisen auch nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Ich habe vor ca.20 Jahren mal zufällig mit bekommen wie in einem Pfälzischen Landgasthof Aale wieder belebt wurden.
Die Fische kamen lebend auf Eis aus Kanada (Luftfracht) und wurden im Waschbecken in Wasser geschmissen wieder sehr lebendig, um dann später als Aal Grün auf dem Teller zu landen.
Schlimmer als den Transport auf Eis fand ich damals, dass bekannt ist das Aale in Kanada gerne aus hochbelasteten Flüssen gefangen werden (Niagara River z.b.).
Ich finde da nix schlimmes dran Speisefische so zu transportieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Ich find auch nix Schlimmes per se dran, da ich Fische nicht für leidensfähig halte (s.o.) - ist aber nunmal trotzdem bei uns verboten.


----------



## LOCHI (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Und in China ist n Fahrrad umgefallen! Interessiert auch keine Sau!

Aufgriff auf A7? Während die Idioden Fische Schlachten werden auf der anderen Seite Drogen, Menschen und Waffen geschmuggelt! #q


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

In den skandinavischen Lachs- & Forellenfarmen gilt das 'Töten durch Lagerung/Transport in Eis' als die günstigste Art, weil es am schnellsten geht (für die Menschen natürlich). Ist aber, glaube ich, auch da untersagt.
Ich halte Fische auch für nicht leidensfähig, aber so was "macht Mensch einfach nicht", schon um selbst den Respekt vor der Kreatur nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und in China ist n Fahrrad umgefallen! Interessiert auch keine Sau!
> 
> Aufgriff auf A7? Während die Idioden Fische Schlachten werden auf der anderen Seite Drogen, Menschen und Waffen geschmuggelt! #q



Mich interessiert das schon ?


----------



## thanatos (5. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

manno manno wie sich doch die Zeiten ändern #d
 als Kind gabs mal prügel weil ich mit meinem kumpel der Meinung war die fische die da vor dem Lebensmittelladen ausgestellt waren "erlösen "zu müssen :c
 ja war beides noch erlaubt


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find auch nix Schlimmes per se dran, da ich Fische nicht für leidensfähig halte (s.o.) - ist aber nunmal trotzdem bei uns verboten.



Das ist so nicht korrekt. Auf keinem Fischkutter, der einen deutschen Hafen anläuft, findest Du Fische die betäubt und mit Herzstich oder Kehlschnitt "fachgerecht" getötet wurden. Nein, die wurden lebend auf Eis gelagert. Oder "schlimmer noch" bei lebendigem Leib gschlachtet.
Auch die hier transportierten Fische wurden sicher mit dem Netz abgefischt und sind somit gewerblich gefangen.
Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Gesetzeskonform nach der Schlachtverordnung, in der es extra für Fischerei ja Ausnahmen gibt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetzeskonform nach der Schlachtverordnung, in der es extra für Fischerei ja Ausnahmen gibt..



Eben, und die gelten nicht nur für die Meeresfischerei.


----------



## Arne0109 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In den skandinavischen Lachs- & Forellenfarmen gilt das 'Töten durch Lagerung/Transport in Eis' als die günstigste Art, weil es am schnellsten geht (für die Menschen natürlich). Ist aber, glaube ich, auch da untersagt.
> Ich halte Fische auch für nicht leidensfähig, aber so was "macht Mensch einfach nicht", schon um selbst den Respekt vor der Kreatur nicht zu verlieren.



Die Letzten 2 Zeilen sehe ich genauso dafür#6#6


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: Fischhändler hatte lebende Fische auf Eis transporiert*

Ich würde auch sagen das die Fische für ein Russischen Laden bestimmt waren. 

Ich weiß nicht warum ich das jetzt noch betonen möchte, aber das ist gerade wie ein zwang für mich. 
Ich bin der Meinung das Fische leidensfähig sind,und weil wir es nicht beurteilen können ob ein Lebewesen leidet sollte man es schnellstmöglich erlösen, wenn es der Verwertung zugeführt werden soll. 

Lg


----------

